# Market Data being released this week



## sandybeachs (10 May 2009)

see below link for market data being released this week 11/5

it does have some important:






	

		
			
		

		
	
Market Moving Indicator, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Merit Extra Attention

http://mam.econoday.com/byweek.asp?day=11&month=5&year=2009&cust=mam


----------



## sandybeachs (14 May 2009)

*Market Data being released this week: Retail Sales*

Retail Sales

Highlights

Retail sales in April were surprisingly negative, dashing market expectations significantly for two months in a row. Overall retail sales fell another 0.4 percent in April after dropping 1.3 percent the month before. The April decrease was sharply below the market forecast for a 0.1 percent increase. Excluding motor vehicles, retail sales posted a 0.5 percent decline, after a 1.2 percent plunge in March. The fall in ex-auto sales was far worse than the consensus expectation for a 0.3 percent increase. 

Declines in sales were broad based but led by electronics & appliance stores, down 2.8 percent; gasoline stations, down 2.3 percent; and food & beverage stores, down 1.0 percent. The downward tug by gasoline sales hardly explains the overall weakness. Excluding motor vehicles and gasoline, retail sales fell 0.3 percent after declining 1.0 percent in March. 

Overall retail sales on a year-on-year basis in April were down 10.1 percent, down from minus 9.6 percent in March. Excluding motor vehicles, the year-on-year rate worsened to down 7.7 percent from down 6.3 percent in March.

Equities will not like today's retail sales numbers. The green shoots view of the economy holds true only if the consumer sector stabilizes. Look for possible flight to safety in the bond market.

Market Consensus Before Announcement

Retail sales dropped 1.1 percent in March after a 0.3 percent gain in February. Sales were weak across the board. But the strongest declines were seen in electronics & appliance stores, motor vehicles, and miscellaneous store retailers. Excluding motor vehicles, retail sales decreased 0.9 percent, after a 1.0 percent boost the month before. Our first glimpse at consumer spending for April was not good, hinting retail sales could decline further for the month. Unit new motor vehicle sales fell back to a 9.32 million unit annualized pace for the month after a 9.86 million unit rate in March - a 5.5 percent monthly decline.


----------



## sandybeachs (17 May 2009)

*see below link for market data being released this week 18/5.*

fairly light week regarding releases.

it does have some important:





	

		
			
		

		
	
Market Moving Indicator, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Merit Extra Attention

http://mam.econoday.com/byweek.asp?day=18&month=5&year=2009&cust=mam

also, worth reading this SIMPLY ECONOMICS.

http://mam.econoday.com/reports/rc/...rchive/05-18-09/index.html?cust=mam&year=2009


----------



## sandybeachs (25 May 2009)

U.S have a short trading week with Monday being public holiday

*see below link for market data being released this week 25/5.
*
it does have some important:





	

		
			
		

		
	
Market Moving Indicator, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Merit Extra Attention


----------



## noirua (31 January 2022)

__





						Spain Retail Sales YoY - October 2022 Data - 2001-2021 Historical - November Forecast
					

Retail trade in Spain increased by 0.1 percent in September 2022, the same pace as in the previous month, as high inflation continued to weigh on demand. Sales of non-food products fell 2.2 percent, of which household equipment (-1.8 percent) and other goods (-1.7 percent). Meanwhile, those of...




					tradingeconomics.com


----------

